# Much Relief



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello fellow budgie worshippers, some of you might of noticed I have not been around the forum as much these last few days. I had an emergency situation with my one and only special baby boy Budget.
Older members know how special and dear Budget is to my husband and I.
He is what is called a carrier budgie, he has Megabacteria present in his system at a higher rate than normal at all times.
Last week I noticed he was very tired and not his usual self, he went down hill to the point of simply snuggled up on my neck and then vomited he most I have ever seen a budgie produce. Of course it had to be weekend, 
Monday morning he was admitted to the Vet hospital, very sick.
He has been there till today.
I can happily share he is now home once more he is still not 100% but improving by the hour.
It turns out his digestive tract had stopped working, he was very sick and my amazing avian vet pulled him through once more.
SO we are back home and all feeling much better.
How precious these sweet little birds are to us is beyond words treasure and make many memories each and every day, hope every birdie's day is a wonderful one and your Budgies are singing and playing happily.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cathy,
I am SO relieved to hear Budget is back home with you and Rob. :hug:
Sending lots and lots of Love, healing energy and prayers for continued improvement and a full recovery for darling Budget.*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

So glad to hear such good news thanks to a 1st rate vet like yours, Cathy! Please get well soon and win one for the team, little Budget!:hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Cathy.. I am so glad that Budget is going to be fine. I am sending you hugs from us... But i am happy that Budget is now home with you and your husband... Indi said to tell Budget to behave himself....


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Cathy, I am so glad to hear that dear little Budget is ok. I just love hearing his stories, and can't wait until he is back to 100%! Sorry to hear though that he relapsed. And it ALWAYS has to be the weekend when our darling babies fall ill. It seems that every time we have a problem it is Friday night, after all our vets' offices have closed for the night, and the A. vet won't be back in until Monday morning.

Anyway, thank God Budget is back on the road to recovery! Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.

-Kristen*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cathy, I'm so glad little Budget pulled through okay! He is such a courageous little bird and we all love him so 

He must be so happy to be home with his mum, dad, and brothers


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

So glad that Budget is at home and feeling a bit better.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Kate C said:


> So glad that Budget is at home and feeling a bit better.


Thankyou so much for all of the kind words, it was so stressful I didn't want to post a thread when it happened. I have an amazing Avian vet who was dutifully rewarded with a box of chocolates and bottle of our local area wine. As well as paying the bill of course , I might add. Indeed Budget raced to his brothers and told him of the ordeal they were very attentive and flew out to him immediately and gave him some well deserved comfort.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I am so happy to hear that Budget has made it back to feeling better after having such a bad episode . Your vet sounds amazing Cathy! :hug: I do understand how some birds or pets are just 'more' special for one reason or another, although we love them all.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi Cathy
I'm so happy that Budget has recovered, it certainly sounds like your vet is truly amazing, but Cathy credit has to come your way aswell, you're the perfect budgie Mum, you love and care for your birds unconditionally and Budget knows it, he didn't want to lose you so he fought just like you and the vet did, well done to you, the vet and of course Budget.
Pete


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good to know Budget's condition has improved and now he is back home with you! Your precious boy continues to be in my prayers for a continuous, steady and full recovery. :hug:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What a scary situation for all concerned, glad to hear he is getting better.:clap: Having a great vet is a real blessing.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Much*

Well done, Cathy and Budget!! Keep it up.:hug::hug:ray:ray::hug::hug:
Jo Ann


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That must have been so scary! I am glad everything ended well :thumbsup:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

*Yaaaaaaaaay.....*That is great news Cathy...:hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

My little Boy is indeed truly special for many reasons, he is getting stronger each day today he asked for a shower! So he must be feeling happier. The sun is shining, the sky is blue , we have all of our TB friends here with us what could be better Everybirdie have a wonderful day/ night be it where ever you are take care friends and Budgies the world over.:grouphug:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*I'm thrilled to hear your special precious Budget boy is doing OK! A bath - cool! You are a great budgie mom and caretaker, Cathy, and an example to us all.*


----------



## BudgieCharlie (Nov 20, 2015)

You are very fortunate to have a vet like you do. Mind sharing the vet? Lol! I'm extremely relieved to hear Budget is going to be OK. <3


----------

